# SD-Karte will formatiert werden



## chuvak (10. Mai 2007)

Es passiert von Zeit zu Zeit, dass wenn ich eine SD-Speicherkarte in meinen PC stecke, um die Fotos anzugucken, angezeigt wird, dass sie formatiert werden muss. Die Fotos lassen sich auch nicht öffnen. Erst nachdem sie formatiert wurde, lässt sie sich wie gewohnt benutzen, nie Fotos sind aber natürlich weg.
Wieso passiert das und wie kann ich dem vorbeugen?

Danke!


----------



## maxiw (27. Mai 2007)

Das ist sehr komisch.
Normalerweiße liegt das daran, dass die Kamera ein anderes Format benutzt als der PC,
aber dann würde das Problem natülich immer auftreten und nicht nur manchmal.
Ich glaube, dass die Karte schlicht und einfach kaputt ist.
Kommt das auch bei anderen Kameras vor oder nur bei deiner?
Wenn es auch bei anderen Kameras vor kommt würde ich mir einfach eine neue Karte kaufen,
die sind ja nicht mehr teuer. SD-Speicherkarten, mit 1GB Kapazität, gibts z.B. bei arlt.com schon ab 8 €.

Grüßle maxiw


----------



## feha7 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also mir scheint es auch so, dass es an der Karte liegt.
Habe allerdings im Netz einen ähnlichen Beitrag gefunden und so scheint es ja, dass das kein seltenes Problem ist.
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/warum-muss-die-sd-karte-formatiert-werden
vielleicht helfen dir ja die antworten. 
Sonst erkundige dich doch auch mal nach einem anderen hersteller (lexars etc.)
viele grüße!


----------



## reddragon90 (21. Oktober 2007)

Da ich fragen in welchem Format du die Karte formatiert hast? Müsstest du als FAT32 machen und nicht als FAT. Versuch sonst mal das viellcht hilft es dir ja weiter.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Oktober 2007)

Generell sollte eine SD Karte in Windows niemals formatiert werden. Das Dateisystem in dem Windows das macht ist nicht das richtige SD Karten Dateisystem, man kann damit Karten teilweise unbrauchbar machen. Deswegen sollte man unter Windows nur die Dateien löschen, oder spezielle Formatierungstools (gibts von fast jedem Kartenhersteller kostenlos auf seiner Seite) benutzen. Alternativ die Karte nurnoch in der Kamera formatieren.
Das Problem ist auch häufig bei billigen SD Karten, man sollte da wirklich nicht die 20€ sparen wollen und lieber eine teure von einem renomierten Hersteller nehmen, in ein paar Jahren ist man darüber sehr dankbar.
Wen die Karte noch keine 6 Monate alt ist in den Laden zurückbringen, normalerweise tauschen diese die Karten Problemlos um.


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage; Passiert das auch, wenn Du die Bilder via USB Kabel von der Kamera auf den PC kopierst? Oder hat die Kamera keinen USB Anschluss? Ich finds mühsam, jedesmal die SD Karte aus der Kamera zu nehmen. Ausserdem ist die Karte bei jedem entfernen und einsetzen mechanisch belasteter, als wenn sie im Apparat verbleibt.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Generell sollte eine SD Karte in Windows niemals formatiert werden.


Gilt natürlich auch für andere Karten.


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Das Dateisystem in dem Windows das macht ist nicht das richtige SD Karten Dateisystem, man kann damit Karten teilweise unbrauchbar machen.


Das Dateisystem ist eine Sache.
Eine andere Sache ist es dass einige Kameras offensichtlich spezielle Informationen aus dem "Bootsektor" brauchen, die Windows (und andere Systeme) nicht hinterlegen. 





DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ die Karte nurnoch in der Kamera formatieren.


Ich würde es nicht als Alternative ansehen, sondern als einzige Möglichkeit. 
Bei meinen Recherchen (s.u.) bin ich immer wieder auf die Warnung gestossen dass man die Karte nicht unter Windows formatieren sollte.


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist auch häufig bei billigen SD Karten, man sollte da wirklich nicht die 20€ sparen wollen und lieber eine teure von einem renomierten Hersteller nehmen, in ein paar Jahren ist man darüber sehr dankbar.


Die Probleme können aber auch bei Markenherstellern auftreten.
So z.b. bei meiner CF-Card, von SanDisk für Canon hergestellt.
Unter Windows/Linux lief die Karte 1A..... aber die Kamera hat immer nur ein Kartenfehler angezeigt.
Mein Probelm dabei war, dass meine (uralte) Digicam keine Möglichkeit zum formatieren bietet.
Mir blieb nur der Weg in ein grosses Fachgeschäft (rund um die (digitale) Fotographie).
Glücklicherweise gibt es heute noch immer vereinzelt Kameras, die auch CF-Karten unterstützen.
Karte rein, formatiert, nach Hause und erstmal getestet (ich Depp hatte die Kamera nicht mit  )..... hat zum glück funktioniert.
Nun habe ich mir unter Linux erstmal ein Image von der Karte erstellt (und getestet)..... beim nächsten mal kann ich das Problem also alleine lösen. 

Bei meiner Suche im Internet nach einer passenden Problemlösung, bin ich auch auf den Tip gestossen das formatieren in einer anderen Kamera zu versuchen, falls die eigene mit der Karte nichts mehr anfangen kann.
Denn da gibt es anscheinend keine "Norm" wie Kameras mit "inkompatiblen" Karten umgehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## armadillo1 (11. März 2009)

In 80% aller Fälle ist der interne Controller der Speicherkarte defekt, wenn sie formatiert werden will, mehr kann man hier erfahren: Datenrettung Speicherkarten


----------



## zenzi001 (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit meiner SD-Karte, es kommt auf der eigentlichen Kamera die Meldung "Speicherfehler", im Laptop die Meldung, sie muss formatiert werden und auch auf einer anderen Kamera die Forderung nach Formatierung. Nun sind auf der Kamera aber viele Bilder, die ich nicht hergeben will. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Bilder zu retten?

Grüße
Zenzi


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juli 2010)

Hai, 

versuch es mal mit einem Recovery Programm. Such einfach hier im Forum oder mal.

Z.T. sollen die Programme auch nach einer Formatierung funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------

